# Format for Recipes



## rabbithutch (Dec 6, 2016)

A Couple of Things Forum Related:


1) We have the usual formatting controls (typeface, size, color, line positioning, bullet items, et al), but we don't have a format tool for setting up a card-style recipe.

Here is a screenshot example of one I use in OneNote:












recipe ex.GIF



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 6, 2016






I wonder if it would be possible to create a similar table formatting tool with 2 columns (with ability to add and delete rows) for listing ingredients and an area beneath for instructions on prepping and cooking?

I tried to copy and paste my OneNote recipe in this post but the column formatting was lost making ingredients listed run together.

I have never used Fandom Lifestyle; therefore cannot offer to create the format for SMF.

I'll be happy to share my OneNote layout if that will help.


2) I posted my recipe in the BEEF forum because I could not find what I thought would be an appropriate place in the RECIPES forum.  

Would it be possible to add a place for chilis, soups and stews?


----------

